# Minor Ambulance Accident - Manchester, NH



## JB42 (Aug 4, 2009)

:excl:Another reminder to be careful out there.:excl:

http://www.wmur.com/news/20276680/detail.html


----------



## NEMed2 (Aug 4, 2009)

And another reason to be mindful to clear an intersection before going through it.


----------



## djmedic913 (Aug 12, 2009)

That sucks. I used to work with those guys.


----------



## bstone (Aug 15, 2009)

> Police said the driver of the ambulance failed to yield at a red light and was found to be at fault for the crash. The car was towed from the scene.



I did my Intermediate clinical ride time with Rockingham. Great folks, very dedicated.


----------



## djmedic913 (Aug 16, 2009)

bstone said:


> I did my Intermediate clinical ride time with Rockingham. Great folks, very dedicated.



How long ago? I worked there from 2006-until this august...


----------



## bstone (Aug 16, 2009)

djmedic913 said:


> How long ago? I worked there from 2006-until this august...



I was there in Jan-June 2006 as part of the NEEMSI Intermediate program. I did time in Manchester and Nashua.


----------



## djmedic913 (Aug 16, 2009)

bstone said:


> I was there in Jan-June 2006 as part of the NEEMSI Intermediate program. I did time in Manchester and Nashua.



o well. I started there in 12/06...


----------



## bstone (Aug 16, 2009)

djmedic913 said:


> o well. I started there in 12/06...



Ahh, guess we missed each other by a few months. I was very happy with the Rockingham experience. They were really awesome to me and were all very smart. A bunch of them were medics in an RN program and were taking very difficult upper-level courses in biochem and microbiology. I was very impressed with their acumen, knowledge and desire to advance. I also like how some of them described themselves as "trauma junkies". Hehe.


----------



## djmedic913 (Aug 16, 2009)

bstone said:


> Ahh, guess we missed each other by a few months. I was very happy with the Rockingham experience. They were really awesome to me and were all very smart. A bunch of them were medics in an RN program and were taking very difficult upper-level courses in biochem and microbiology. I was very impressed with their acumen, knowledge and desire to advance. I also like how some of them described themselves as "trauma junkies". Hehe.



LOL. regardless of what we say or how we wish we are, we are "wackers" and "trauma junkies" to some degree.  And a trauma junkie in NH is funny...not a lot of violent trauma or trauma over all...

But Rock was very good and big on education.


----------



## djmedic913 (Aug 22, 2009)

JB42 said:


> :excl:Another reminder to be careful out there.:excl:
> 
> http://www.wmur.com/news/20276680/detail.html




JB, where are you working per diem?


----------



## JB42 (Aug 22, 2009)

I work at Milford Ambulance Per-Diem and Volunteer. I used to work at Rock full-time as a Basic and went per-diem but left a few months ago. 

We know each other. I am "Harry Potter." I worked on NE26.


----------



## djmedic913 (Aug 22, 2009)

JB42 said:


> I work at Milford Ambulance Per-Diem and Volunteer. I used to work at Rock full-time as a Basic and went per-diem but left a few months ago.
> 
> We know each other. I am "Harry Potter." I worked on NE26.



LMAO. How the hell are ya?


----------



## ChargerGirl (Aug 23, 2009)

i see soooo many cars driving extra recklessly when an ambulance is driving through an intersection. i actually see people break the law everytime! they either panic or figure they can disregard the lights/signs too if everyone else is stopped and make illegal turns or drive through the lights etc.


----------

